# Rest In Peace, Azhar Q. Mustafa, M.D. 10/16/1943 - 6/9/2017



## A&P Orchids (Jun 18, 2017)

It is with a heavy heart we announce the passing of Azhar Q. Mustafa, M.D., founder and lead grower of A&P Orchids.

Dr. Mustafa's craft as a planstman and unmatched enthusiasm for everything he pursued in life will be remembered. To anyone who had the benefit of knowing him, he held himself and others to the highest standard, was brilliantly gifted and a true original. His loving family will miss his warm presence, enthusiasm and passion for living in the moment.

For all intents and purposes, A&P Orchids location in Swansea, MA will be closed until further notice. Those interested in purchasing may contact us through our eBay page or send us an email.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2017)

I am so sorry to learn of the passing of another leading orchidist. RIP, Dr. Mustafa.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. They were starting to sell some nice Phrags. RIP.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jun 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear. RIP


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2017)

Very sad to hear of the Dr's passing. My thoughts are with all of you at A&P.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 21, 2017)

My sincere condolences


----------



## chrismende (Jun 22, 2017)

My condolences, also. May those close to him be soothed during this time.


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 26, 2017)

I am very sorry to hear this news. I enjoyed many spirited and interesting talks with him. He will be missed!


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 27, 2017)

My condolences to you, he will be missed by many of us


----------

